# Anybody buying AMD B550 MB? This is 50% more expensive than B450!



## Buftor (Jun 7, 2020)

MSI MAG B550M Mortar Gaming Motherboard $160






						Amazon.com: MSI MAG B550M Mortar Gaming Motherboard (AMD AM4, DDR4, PCIe 4.0, SATA 6Gb/s, M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2, HDMI/DP, Micro-ATX, AMD Ryzen 5000 Series Processors): Computers & Accessories
					

Buy MSI MAG B550M Mortar Gaming Motherboard (AMD AM4, DDR4, PCIe 4.0, SATA 6Gb/s, M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2, HDMI/DP, Micro-ATX, AMD Ryzen 5000 Series Processors): Motherboards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




How can they justify this price? It costs as much as entry level X570 boards! I wish them getting stuck with huge inventory and not selling even one.


----------



## ixi (Jun 7, 2020)

They can justify it pretty easy -> Go buy x570 .

I'm waiting for ryzen 3 or ryzen 4 gen. Can't decide yet. 6700k still holds up good for me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2020)

msi x570 tomahawk comes out june 16th too, and will be around $220. that's what I am buying


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 7, 2020)

yea i go for a x570 before id have a b550 it makes a better deal in my eyes.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 7, 2020)

It's an early adopter tax, compounded by high demand and low supply (thanks, COVID!)
When production and shipping return to normal I think we'll see $120 B550 boards being the most popular price point.

If you need PCIe Gen4 storage, or lots of 10Gbps USB then pay the extra for an X570 board.

B550 is just B450 with +1 on the generation so 24 lanes of PCIe 4.0 from the CPU and the additional lanes from the chipset are now PCIe Gen3 instead of Gen2. None of that is really relevant unless you are building a storage server or editing multiple 4K streams simultaneously, in which case can I direct you towards a quad-channel platform with 64 PCIe lanes? Whilst you _can_ use AM4 for those two examples, neither of them are really what AM4 is designed for or marketed at. X399 and a 2950X are getting some pretty hefty discounts now.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 7, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> msi x570 tomahawk comes out june 16th too, and will be around $220. that's what I am buying



Are you though?



lynx29 said:


> got my z490 mobo pre-ordered. take care AMD,


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 7, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Are you though?


Found the fence sitter?

 



X570 then, B550 offers nothing.


----------



## IceShroom (Jun 7, 2020)

ixi said:


> I'm waiting for ryzen 3 or ryzen 4 gen. Can't decide yet. 6700k still holds up good for me.


You can buy Ryzen 3 today. There is no Ryzen 4 though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2020)

OP ……… You have already made your point that the new B550 motherboards are more expensive than the older B450 series boards, you really don't need multiple threads each time a new B550 chipset board's price is revealed, this one is closed.


----------

